# Mitsubishi Canter Engine Problem



## dineshsthakur (Oct 22, 2011)

Our Mitsubishi Canter was consuming a lot of Engine Oil & the mechanic changed the pistons. But now the vehicle is overheating & the mechanic says the sleeve has a crack. I do not trust the mechanic's capability. What can we do now ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi dineshsthakur


The mechanic who did the job is responsible and should have done a thorough inspection before tearing apart the engine. My suggestion to you is if the mechanic fails to take responsibility, take the car to another reputable shop to have it done properly and then have him/her pay for all the expenses needed to replace the engine. 


Good Luck !


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

ask him which cyl had the crack then pull the plugs and see if that is the only plug fouling out and check the oil to see if its getting water in it and turning the oil a milky color

Only a dump a$$ would see a cracked wall and still reassemble the engine and not tell the customer ...that sounds like negligence and here in Texas if some one is sued and negligence is proven its triple $ damages

It can be checked pretty easy to see if the cyl wall has a crack in it ... find someone that has a c02 coolant tester ... if c02 shows up in the water system then you know its cracked or a head gasket prob


----------

